# chrony test for a forum member with square elastic



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

a forum member sent me out some square elastic to do a chrony test with, it was a realy strong draw and to be honest this is the slowest stuff i have ever chronied and it was a warm day









heres the results -- gamekeeper john


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

they will produce more power once broken in!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It was very interesting that there was not a lot of difference between the lighter and the heavier ammo. That suggests that there is plenty of power there ... but just not quick acceleration.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats about the same readings I have gained with my chrony with the black squares at home using .50 cal lead 185 grain approx 160-165 fps average and 170-174 fps with 44 cal lead.

With 1/2 ounce lead or half ounce pebbles they shot at 150 fps..

Maybe you think its slow if you compare it to Tear-a-Bands but the squares do fill the pot very well so for wild game its considered fast, so fast they cant tell you how fast it hit them since they're dead







..


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Nico said:


> Thats about the same readings I have gained with my chrony with the black squares at home using .50 cal lead 185 grain approx 160-165 fps average and 170-174 fps with 44 cal lead.
> 
> With 1/2 ounce lead or half ounce pebbles they shot at 150 fps..
> 
> ...


yeah i do think its slow lol, its slower than barnett tubes / 1745 and theraband, to be honest i dont know anything as slow as that to say the draw was very hard, like someone said it may need breaking in







john


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good one!! Tear-a-Band























Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

There's a lot of elastic there, makes sense it'd need to break in; thanks.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> There's a lot of elastic there, makes sense it'd need to break in; thanks.


i will have a few hundred shots with it to break it in, i remember a friend of mine on youtube saying that the square needs to be broke in, forget about the test i will break it in and do another one


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Charles said:


> It was very interesting that there was not a lot of difference between the lighter and the heavier ammo. That suggests that there is plenty of power there ... but just not quick acceleration.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


This basically demonstrates what I have been saying for ages in my SSF technical blog. Square rubber is substantially slower than flatbands, but is less sensitive to shot mass, making it a reasonable choice for lobbing pebbles. It seems at home in a country shooter's pocket. However, if you are competing, or wish to get optimal performance and accuracy, squares are not optimal. All these factors are less significant than the shooter's skill, and possibly his familiarity with squares over flats, so YMMV.


----------

